# What did you do over spring break?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nothing. Just HW and a whole lotta nothing. It's okay tho i'm glad for the break


----------



## likeOlikeH (Jun 29, 2008)

I was worried that my SB was gonna consist of nothing but laying in bed and being online (much like the Sunday before the week started and I had a mini-mental breakdown because of the monotony) but then decided to take the reigns on my break, planned a trip up to Orlando to visit one of my friends from my last job who lived up there. We went to the Disney parks and to the beach and it was a lot of fun and definitely the break I needed. Idk, I just can't handle sitting at home doing nothing- it drives me crazy, but cuz of the SA, it's what I do on most days that I don't have school or work since Im too afraid or don't have the energy to go out


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, my spring break is this week. Took advantage of wonderful, wonderful sleep Monday. Tuesday (today), biked about 30 miles with the ladyfriend. I'm beat. Her spring break was last week, but I think we're spending most of the rest of the week doing various outdoor things... going to hit up some state parks in Kentucky, stuff that's too far away to do usually... probably Natural Bridge. 

Nothing exciting, yet not terrible either. At least the weather is decent in the midwest.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Rented and played Fire Emblem on the Wii, had minor surgery. Fun stuff.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i went home to visit my parents


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

Did practically nothing. Playing some basketball and reading were probably the only two things I did the entire week off.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I got home six days ago. Since then, I have:

-Went out to eat with my sister and her boyfriend
-Went shopping with my bff
-Drank and smoked with bff + friends at a music studio
-Went bowling and to the beach with friend and his buddies
-Saw a movie, went out to eat with a few friends from old workplace
-Non-social: Shot many photographs, recorded some music, cooked good food. Exercised... once.

Tomorrow, I'm going go out to eat with my family, get some coffee with a couple of close friends that I haven't seen in months, and do MDMA with my bff and her friends. After that, I'll be driving back to school.

I've had a pretty social break, but it's starting to wear me out. Anxiety is kicking in. Hopefully tomorrow will go well.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My spring break is the second week in April


----------

